# Lunch ideas please



## hope123 (Mar 7, 2016)

Help!  I need some ideas for filling winter lunches.  Once I start eating at lunchtime I can't stop!   I'm better if I don't bother with lunch then I can enjoy my evening meal (for which I normally have no appetite) but as a T2 I know I should eat regularly.  But I'm gaining weight rapidly so need to sort something out. Slimming clubs do NOT work for me as they make you think about food constantly.  Plus, I'm really awkward insofar as I dislike most meats,( including chicken), fish, lentils, soya, not keen on potatoes (especially jacket) pasta or rice.  Awkward or what?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 8, 2016)

What about making some soup, I always make some butternut squash soup for the winter, easier now that you can buy ready diced frozen butternut squash.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 8, 2016)

Not liking potatoes, rice or pasta is a good thing as that's what most of us try to avoid. Soup is a good idea.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 8, 2016)

Chickpeas,feta cheese,chilli,diced onion,glug of olive oil,some chopped parsley and lemon juice.


----------



## hope123 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thankyou for all your replies.  I do make veg soup occasionally, but I don't really like it anymore - my taste buds seem to have changed over the last couple of years and I've gone off so many different foods.  Can't stand squashes, sweet potato, chilli, couscous....just don't know what to do. I'm waiting for a roast to cook as I write, for tonight,s dinner, but I don't feel hungry - I'd rather have a pile of cheese on toast (but I know I can't).


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2016)

Eggs - a nice three egg cheese and onion omelette fills me up nicely!


----------



## hope123 (Mar 8, 2016)

That's more like it!  I do eat omelettes now and again.


----------



## Annette (Mar 9, 2016)

Make some frittatas (aka in our house as fat little omelettes) in muffin tins. Freeze them individually. Then just take 1 or 2 (or 3!) out in the morning - will be ready to eat by lunchtime. If you add some veg to them as well (onion, courgette (grated), spinach, whatever takes your fancy) then you're getting a bit of extra goodness as well.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi. I went to slimming world years ago, list weight but developed the grazing-what can i have next habit.this was pre diabetes.

What about a wee box-asda do them, with partitions, you could have boiled egg, humous, veg sticks, baby bells, cottage cheese-maybe not all at once.i find that lidl liw gi cob is nice-a slice with meridian peanut butter is ok but I don't have a big slice. Lidl high protien rolks are huge and very filling if your digestion can cope with the seeds.when all else fails and i am disorganised i get soup from shop but prefer to make a pot myself when i have time and effort.


Annette Anderson said:


> Make some frittatas (aka in our house as fat little omelettes) in muffin tins. Freeze them individually. Then just take 1 or 2 (or 3!) out in the morning - will be ready to eat by lunchtime. If you add some veg to them as well (onion, courgette (grated), spinach, whatever takes your fancy) then you're getting a bit of extra goodness as well.



Sound yummy-my sister used to do something like this for chubby club diet


----------

